# Componente de la placa base



## hell241 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pues a ver si sabeis por que puede ser creo que puede ser este el problema pero antes de nada quiero estar seguro de hacer nada.

el problema vino por que mi placa base al meterle un nueva fuente de alimentacion (por que la anterior la queme) pos al ponerla el ordena pitaba y pitaba mire a ver que seria y al ver que estaba mal colocada la ram me di cuenta que una especie de resistencia (no se como llamara) que va entre la ram y el procesador se puso color naranja del calor me supongo y empezo a oler un poco a kemadito, y hay el ordenador ya no me arranca lo arranco y empieza a cargar llega hasta la pantalla de elegir sistema operativo y una vez lo eligo se me keda colgado el ordena y salen una rallitas por el monitor dispersadas y congelada la imagen.

asi que queria saber si es por eso o comprobar si esta pieza se ma funciodo o algo por que si la toco parece que se a producido un agujerito en el y esta como si tocas polvo sobre el como si pudieses rascarlo.

si kereis mas referencia lo que os digo es el C5001R parece un puerte AND lleva dos patillas por un extremo y por el otro una patilla mucho mas gorda como todo el chip y van soldados, y queria saber si podria ser eso para sustituirlo por otro.

si podeis decirme tambien que componente puede ser

gracias de antemano y perdonarme por el ladrillazo.
hell241 está en línea Sumar reputación a hell241 

os dejo una foto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Si esta bien quemadito.

Que nivel de electronica tienes y que material tienen, tester soldador....

Pueden ser dos tipos de piezas un diodo o un mosfet. Con una lupa intenta leer el maximo de numeros y letras y mira por la placa haber si hay alguno que se le parezca y que tenga parte de esos numeros, suelen haber varios.

Mira las patillas y el cuerpo como estan conectados, si es un dido dos de las patillas debe entar unidas, si es un mosfet cada patilla va a su rollo

No lo desueldes hasta que te lo digamos.


Mira de conseguir placar viejas para conseguir piezas.



Es un Pentium un poco viejo no? como mucho a 1500


----------



## hell241 (Mar 4, 2007)

A ver vamos por partes.

la placa es una para un 1800 es la "MSI 845Ultra (MS6398-020) Intel 845D P4-478".

El componente es como dije antes por un lado lleva 2 patillas y por el otro extremo  lleva una patilla mas grande y van soldadas cada una por su parte ninguna va unida entre ellas, y la unica referencia que tiene es C5001R y es el unico que hay en toda la placa las demas son todas igual de forma pero la referencia de todos los demas son iguales a ellos entre ellos pero el que tengo quemado tiene distinta referencia.

y el material del que dispongo es tester soldador de 28W y de 15w y se soldar e instalado modchips de xbox y ps2 , arreglo de mandos y alguna que otra cosilla.

asi que espero a vuestras respuestas a ver que me contestais muchas gracias por ayudarme con todo un saludo.


----------



## hell241 (Mar 6, 2007)

alguien sabe algo dle tema es para saber si le tengo que hacer algo un saludo gracias


----------



## joga (Mar 7, 2007)

a mi me parece un transistor regulador de voltaje por  lo general la primera pata es la base la segunda el colector(la grande que mas bien es el casco del transistor) y la tercera es el emisor el problema esta en saber si es pnp o npn checa con el tester en la funcion de diodos y nos comentas que mide entre pata y pata a ver si con suerte una de las junturas no se fundio y con eso logramos deducir de que se trata


----------



## hell241 (Mar 7, 2007)

A Ver no se como lo e medido a ver si os ayudo o no.

e puesto el tester en modo diodod creo... (la ruleta con el triangulo que cuando tocas entre si pitan) y estos son los resultados


los pongo por patilla derecha, patilla izquierda y patilla grande que es la que va en el otro extremo.

de patilla derecha a izquierda da 629 y si  cambio las agujas 962

derecha a grande me da Abierto osea pita

izquierda a grande 625 y si cambio las agujas 965

os puse los 2 resultado por que no se si el rojo va en un lado y el negro en otro

otra cosa por si os sirve cuando enciendo el ordena tira y demas pero cuando llega a cargar windows se queda congelada la imagen y ahi se queda el ordena a ver si os ayuda tambien en algo.

muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo y ayuda un saludo.


----------



## joga (Mar 7, 2007)

por lo que comentas , parece ser que tienes un corto entre emisor y colector pata grande a derecha(cuando pita y marca menos de 100 es corto) ahora para saber si el transistor es pnp o npn. si la lectura de 625 es con la punta roja en la pata izquierda y la negra en la derecha quiere decir que es un npn y si es inverso es un pnp. PERO ESTO ES SOLO UNA ESPECULACION YA que como comentaban en otro post puede ser un transistor mosfet e incluso circuito integrado regulador de cualquier modo no deberia marcar corto de la pata grande a ninguna de las otras, ahora bien si ya no la quieres mandar a reparar o crees que no vale la pena gastar ya en esta placa antes de tirarla a la basura prueba a cambiarle el transistor. como te decia si con la punta roja en la izquierda te marca una lectura de 625 quita el transistor y ponle un tip 41 Y  si marca con la punta negra a la izquierda le pones un tip 42 el primero es npn y el segundo es pnp. no son identicos al que tiene la placa puesto que estos son de montaje superficial pero la pata izquierda debe coincidir con la izquierda(base) la central es el colector que debe coincidir con la pata grande que mencionas y la tercera es el emisor pata izquierda, 
Nuevamente te repito que es una mera probable  solucion antes de ponerla en la basura por lo que no te garantizo que funcione   

observa este la hoja de datos http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/TI/TIP42C.pdf


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dudo que sea un transistor, deberia ser un mosfet

Me has mirado si hay alguno que coincida con los numeros?

Como habras observado todos los componentes son numerados, si pone por 
ejemplo (el numero no importa)
D11 ya sabemos que es un diodo
Q2 sera un transistor 
U1 es un integrado.

Veo que te da dos veces 0.6V, pues parece que va a ser un transistor, raro ,raro
He pillado una de las placas que tenia para desguace y he buscado un componente como la de la foto y es un mosfet, viene marcado como Q2, y marca negativo patilla central y positivo patilla derecha 0,6V el resto no marca valores a considerar.
Bueno al final he mirado dos placas distintas y las dos han sido mosfets.




Recuerda que si no tienes piezas de desguace son dificiles de conseguir.

En caso que sea un mosfet y no sabes donde pillar alguno compra un irf740 que es facil de encontrar, pero es un poco mas grande, deberas soldarlo con un poco de maña para adaptarlo a la placa.


----------



## hell241 (Mar 7, 2007)

no como te dije antes en la placa es la unica que tiene la numeracion distinta todos los demas llevan la misma numeracion y el que tengo quemado es C5001R a ver si puedo mirar lo de pnp y demas.

y si la verdad a ver si puedo arreglar por que no me voy a llevar arreglar ni nada y piezas de repuesto ni de desguace no tengo nada.

a ver si encuentro algun sustitutivo que pueda usar en alguna tienda de electronica como me habeis dicho.

gracias y un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 8, 2007)

No me has dicho la numeriacion que viene serigrafiada en la placa de circuito impreso.


----------



## hell241 (Mar 8, 2007)

jeje es que me liado mezclo las churras con las meninas D la numeracion serigrafiada del componente es Q14 a ver si avanzamos en el problemas gracias


----------



## hell241 (Mar 11, 2007)

entonces que significa ese componente para ver si podria sustituir y ya os cuento a ver que pasa.

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 11, 2007)

yo lo subtituiria por un mosfet tipo irf740 que aunque es de mayor tamaño deberia funcionar , es facil de encontrarlo.

Pasa desoldarlo pegale un buen pegote de estano entre todas las patillas y otro al a aleta del chasis. luego calientas los dos pegotes y lograras desoldarlo facilmente.

Ojo pueden haber mas piezas rotas, como el chipser o el diodo que deberia estar por ahi cerca


----------



## hell241 (Mar 12, 2007)

muchas gracias tio pepe mañana a ver si me puedo hacercar a la tienda de electronica y lo compro y ya te cuento cuando lo suelde a ver si consigo que funcione o sigue ocurriendo el mismo error pero de todas formas muchas gracias por toda vuestra ayuda sois unos fenomenos gracias.


----------



## ururu (Abr 9, 2007)

hola, me ocurre lo mismo q a hell241, pero yo no tengo tanta esperiencia, ya me gustaria.
buscando en google, encontre esta pagina y os podeis imaginar mi alegria

el caso es q estas placas con tantos componentes tan juntos,... parece q sea cosa d microcirujia, si meto un buen pegote d estaño en la aleta del chasis, me meto con unos condensadores q hay al lado, casi pegando, ¿q tengo q hacer? ¿dessueldo 1º los condensadores? ya q me pongo, quizas esten pa cambiar tambien, q estan un poco hinchaos por arriba,...
weno, un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## hell241 (May 27, 2007)

Una pregunta despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo a retomar mi post es k e conseguido una placa  de un amd viejo como un pentium2 y tiene un componente k lleva serigrafiado este numero 761375 H040 CX2 y en la placa pone Q63 es un poco mas grande k el componente k hay en mi placa de un pentium4 creeis k me valdria podria cambiarlo uno por el otro adaptandolo es por si es distinto no hacer experimentos  muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (May 27, 2007)

Hola amigo hell241. Menudo lío que teneis aquí por un transistor casi común y corriente. El 2S*C5001R* es un TR del tipo NPN que se satura con un voltaje muy bajo entre CE.

En este foro existe la facilidad de buscar conponentes directamente. üsenla, por favor y búsquen bién por qué, cuando se hace una consulta y cómo creo que sabéis, aparecen miles de referencias las cuales deben revisarse conscienzudamente.

Aquí te adjunto la hoja de datos del TR.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## XoChe (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Estoy intentando reparar un portátil Fujitsu y me encuentro con un componente que no había visto hasta ahora y no soy capaz de saber cual es su función.

¿Alguien sabe que tipo de componente es?, la referencia *LF-H94P-1*

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya se que estoy incentivando tu pereza, pero en fin hay que enseñar a pescar.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/F/-/H/LF-H49P.shtml


----------



## coco_ (Sep 5, 2007)

buenas a todo el mundo

tuve un problema similar al de hell241 ayer por la tarde.
un transistor salto de la placa base por un error mio de coordinacion...

sere breve -con imágenes-:

el transistor que falta es el Q59 (en el agujero de sujeccion del centro de la imagen, a su derecha)


en toda la placa base existen 2 modelos de transistores, los cuales se pueden ver en esta otra imagen: son todos como el Q41 y Q42 -asi pueden ver como es el que falta-


la pregunta es: ¿puede conseguirse un transistor de caracteristicas de funcionamiento similares?

muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 5, 2007)

Coco y hell241, saludos.
Los transistores de la placa de coco, son smd, no así el de hell.

Para los smd, busca la referencia en www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm

Junto al número de tu TR, tendrás la referencia del transistor correspondiente, con el cual puedes sustituirlo.

Debes verificar previamente, con certeza, el motivo del estallido y si otra cosa relacionada ha estallado también sin darte cuenta.

Suerte y saludos: mcrven


----------



## coco_ (Sep 5, 2007)

muchas gracias por proporcionar esas tablas!

ahora tengo esta información


para el del tipo del Q42:

Code        Device        Manf        Base        Package        Leaded Equivalent/Data

702          2N7002      Mot          M             SOT23           n-ch mosfet 60V 0.11A


para el tipo del Q41:
Code Device Manf Base Package Leaded Equivalent/Data
P04  	SST204  	Sil  	F  	SOT23  	J204 n-ch fet
P04 	DDTA123EE 	Dio 	N 	SOT523 	dtr pnp 50V 0.1A res 2k2/2k2 0.15W
P04 	DDTA123EUA 	Dio 	N 	SOT323 	dtr pnp 50V 0.1A res 2k2/2k2 0.2W
P04 	DDTA123ECA 	Dio 	N 	SOT23 	dtr pnp 50V 0.1A res 2k2/2k2 0.2W
P04 	DDTA123EKA 	Dio 	N 	SC59 	dtr pnp 50V 0.1A res 2k2/2k2 0.2W


pero creo recordar que era como del primer tipo (codigo 702)

¿algun consejo?


----------



## esneyder (Oct 18, 2007)

busca el manual de tu board y mira si no es uno de los componentes principales 
si tienes pisivilidad busca una tarjeta de video compatible con tu board en el manual dice cual puede ser y prueba puede ser que se halla descompuesto el chip de video (chip set) en algunas pc vienen por separado los componentes de este o sino intenta ver la ref del componente y busca el fabricante para ver que tipo de componente es saludos


----------



## FramCastro (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola, necesito vuesta ayuda para identificar un componente electrónico de una placa base de un Asus F3jc, aunque esta es del F3jm rev:2.1. 
El componente tiene seregrafiado *.6BPBB *. Está unido al circuito de la pantalla lcd, luego tiene que ser para la imagen y es el único que tiene la placa base.
Os adjunto una foto.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 20, 2009)

Si no me equivoco es un optoacoplador o un IC de 6 patas


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 20, 2009)

Fijate (una lupa y buena luz ayudan muchísimo) bien qué dice el componente y postealo así te podemos ayudar mejor.
Es una notebook? Qué le pasa?


Saludos!


----------



## FramCastro (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola de nuevo!
Gracias por ayudarme. 
Bueno, os amplio la información:
La codificación que he observado en el componente es esa. Se trata de un notebook de Asus. Tiene aproximadamente 3 años. Este componente, como dije antes, tiene seis patas. Con mi torpeza le rompí la superior derecha y la pantalla ya no enciende. El conector que hay encima junto a este elemento (color blano) va directo al circuito de la pantalla Lcd, no al inverter.
El problema no es que sintomas produce sino que con la codificación que he extraido del seregrafiado del componente, no encuentro ningun producto en el mercado y no se que hacer.
Me he enterado que existen diversas formas de codificar los componentes electronicos segun los diferentes paises o instituciones reguladoras. Por eso, necesito saber si esa codificación es de alguna rara para buscarle un equivalente, ya que asus no vende partes. 
No obstante muchas gracias por los datos aportados...Seguiré investigando


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 21, 2009)

¿Le preguntaste a ASUS?
Que te digan que componente es.
Por mi experiencia se que los de MSI no tienen drama en decirte y te venden el excedente de componentes que necesites. No se si será igual con ASUS.


----------



## FramCastro (Nov 22, 2009)

Sí. Fue lo primero que hice y me digerón que no venden partes del equipo ni ningún otro elemento.
Muchas gracias Nilfred por tu ayuda....


----------



## osmanyr (Feb 16, 2012)

Es un componente marcado como Q735 ubicado muy cerca de la bateria de 3 volts y esta relacionado, y esta relacionado aparentemente con el StandBy................ se quemo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Feb 17, 2012)

osmanyr saludos, el la mother hay otro componente igual, ya que si hay otro se puede quitar de la placa con un desoldador y medir sus pines, si te marca como transistor base-colector y base-emisor o como un mosfet con el multimetro en rango de diodos colocas el (-) punta en la parte de arriba (pin que esta solo) y la positiva (+) punta en el pin izquierdo , si se cierra el pin de arriba con el pin de la derecha es un mosfet ,disculpa si te explico asi ya que estoy creyendo que eres principiante.


----------



## osmanyr (Feb 17, 2012)

Gracias por responder, pero no soy principiante y en la MB no existe mas ningun componente con el mismo codigo A016. Ya he buscado en una serie de catalogos SMD y lo unico que aparece con esa numeracion son unas resistencias chip pero ni el montaje es igual.
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Feb 17, 2012)

osmanyr saludos, esa referencia A016 esta impresa en el transistor quemado te pregunto, si es asi yo aca tengo un sementerio de motherboard para buscar y te digo.
ya verificaste el mosfet grande que se ve arriba del quemado que no este en corto.


----------

